# harvest yield



## Gonzo (Dec 6, 2006)

So this is my first time growing and I was wondering how much bud should be expected from my plants. They are grown in soil using the proper newts, lights, pot size and are healthy. The plants are in their forth week of flowering between 2 and 2.5 feet in height and have 28-32 flowering nodes each! Any estimate of the dry yield of my crop would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 6, 2006)

everyone is about to tell u its all on the strainand how u grow, what size lights u have. If u have ventalation, co2? One of my harvests i got 2 oz per plant the next grow same strain got 1oz to 3oz frome 8 plants. Sorry dude u have to wait till the end! the suprise is well worth it! Any question just ask! good luck!


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 8, 2006)

yup unfortunantly. 

sounds like your off to a damn good start. and if you have a high yielding strain and alot of bud sites you can count on a good sized bag. 

it is unfortunant how much less the yield is on indoor plants compared to outdoor, and hydro. 

boaboi probably would have gotten 6oz's per plant outdoors, minimum if he pulled 2oz's indoor.

get a pic in. ill throw some money down and we can bet on yield- im a gambler. its not too hard once your half way through or so. 

although some plants have that last boom much more than others so you never know till you clip

cheers


----------



## pufindo (Dec 8, 2006)

yea, and dont clip early! you'll want to but wait, cuz the budz will thicken up giving u more weight!


----------



## KADE (Dec 8, 2006)

Gonzo said:
			
		

> So this is my first time growing and I was wondering how much bud should be expected from my plants. They are grown in soil using the proper newts, lights, pot size and are healthy. The plants are in their forth week of flowering between 2 and 2.5 feet in height and have 28-32 flowering nodes each! Any estimate of the dry yield of my crop would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


 
I dunno how u counted those tips... I tried... but I always mess it up... there is always soo many!!  good to know tho! ~30


----------

